# 2009 SELSTS & MWTS Cancelled



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
From reading the Aristo Nov/Dec Insider, it looks like the economy has hit our hobby bad! I know the shows have to be profitable, but I sure enjoyed them in the past. Yes, I know people are losing their homes and jobs, but it sure is sad when our pasttime is hit hard. This is a sad day in the world of G-scale.

*PLEASE SEE ADDITIONAL POST REGARDING 2009 SELSTS AS IT MOST LIKELY WILL GO ON WITH DIFFERENT, BUT PROVEN, SPONSOR!!!!!







(added November 4)*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes that is sad. I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I kind of thought this may be the case as did not hear much about a lot of folks attending the Midwest show. Maybe in 210 we will have a brighter picture on the economy. Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RJ, You already said I could stay at your place, so show or no show, I'm coming down and spending a couple of days 
Thanks Rex
*


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

*RE: 2009 SELSTS & MWTS Cancelled*

The Heart of America Show in KC won't be cancelled It will be August 7,8, 2008. 

To bad about the other shows. Maybe someone can step in and make something else work for the fine Large scale people in the country. 

and there is always 2010.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be coming to Heart of America also. Been to both so far and was not disapointed either time. Thansk Rex


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok Rex I'll be ready for ya to come on down and we will run some trains. I think I will now plan to attend the show in KCMO. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This might be a little controversial but I was somewhat "miffed" by the attitude displayed by certain manufacturers, retailers and _especially _a certain large scale website! Yes, this IS a business as well as a hobby but the HAGRS show was essentially "blacklisted" by them! It was as if the HAGRS show didn't exist! I know that the loss of shows ultimately hurts the hobby but there's a part of me that isn't terribly broken up about it. Maybe it's because our hobby IS a business _first _and a hobby second. We look at any promotion of LS as good for the hobby in general but there are certain elements that are **** bent on making a profit and see others only as competition! I'll make one comparison as an example: LSOL and MLS. There are plenty others but the history of these two is generally representative of the philosophical differences. One is in it to make a profit first and foremost (while providing something for the hobby) whereas the other is first and foremost providing for the hobby while trying to make a profit! It's a small but critical difference. 

When we put in the various train shows we change the dynamic. Some train shows, such as the National Garden Railroad Conventions, were started by local clubs and are still sponsored by them to this day. Many local train shows follow this priciple. If a show breaks even then it's a success! Sometimes, as in the case with the HAGRS show, the show itself may not have been financially profitable for the operators but that the vendors and exhibitors did well enough to warrant coming back!

I don't know about the MWLST but I thought the SELSTS was successful enough to warrant continuing it. It's a shame that the people in charge of the show felt otherwise. Hopefully, this trend won't continue as the loss of the ECLSTS and the Big Train Show would be a major blow to the hobby! The fact that HAGRS is going to continue (and hopefully learn and grow) is good news. Perhaps now would be a good time for us to consider attending if at all possible!


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2009 SELSTS & MWTS Cancelled*

The show in Springfield was only 30 miles from my house, so I ran up there for a few hours and picked up a few bargains, a few items I needed, and one item I had been looking for for some time. I enjoyed having a few illustrious visitors to my layout, but all in all I felt the MWLSTS was mostly the "Aristo show" and as such probably excludes a few sizable segments of the hobby, and has the potential of siphoning off interest and involvement in the HAGRS. 
Dave puts his heart and a lot of work into HAGRS, and I did not feel that from the MLSTS. Springfield is a lot handier for me, and I have never been to HAGRS, but the difference in approach is very appealing to me. 
I know this year since there will be no show in Springfield, I'll try harder to make the show in Kansas City, and I hope that other hobbyists and vendors do so, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

*RE: 2009 SELSTS & MWTS Cancelled*

so much for the Big "A" ad in the latest GR promo-ing the shows huh? oh well, guess I'll have to make plans to drive up to PA now...or stay at home and save the funds by shopping online!! 

cale


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

*RE: 2009 SELSTS & MWTS Cancelled*

I talked with Lewis Polk today regarding the SELSTS. I told him I was interested in keeping it going. He gave me his blessings to continue the show. 

Therefore, I plan to do the show on the same dates and times. 

We are working on getting a show car 

I'm looking forward to the show and expect it to be a success. 

I can use all the help I can get to get people coming to the show. 

I guess the south will rise again. 

David Roberts


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2009 SELSTS & MWTS Cancelled*

Dave, You have his blessing...will you have his attendance? 
The best of luck to you in this endeavor, and thanks for picking up the ball and running with it.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

*RE: 2009 SELSTS & MWTS Cancelled*

I am working on having better attendance 

David


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

David, you will also need vendors.

I know this is a different Country but I recently went to a railroad Show, the first I have ever attended, and whilst it was an enjoyable day with quite a few live steam layouts in operation I was quite disappointed by the lack of vendors. 



I am not into Live Steam so unless there are vendors there next year it unlikely that I will attend. 


I wish your venture well and I know most of the guys who usually go to the SELSTS will welcome your effort.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

*RE: 2009 SELSTS & MWTS Cancelled*

Vendors are a very important part of the show also. I hope to get as many as possible. 

I happen to be self-employed. I also have concerns regarding the economy and how 
it will relate to the attendance and the number of Vendors. In my business, It means 
that I might have to work harder and make less profit, Just to keep the business going. Or on the 
other hand, I could just quit. I hope Vendors know they need to work harder and be available to the Large Scale 
community in order to get more sales. This is an established show and can help them out. 

Most the Vendors know me and know that I am more interested in them making money 
than myself. Attendance and Vendors are of equal importance. I have a reputation of giving any 
Vendor doing the show a good value for the space they rent. They usually get more than they paid for. 
What ever it takes for them to make a profit. In return, I will give them all the flyers they need to promote the show. 
All they need to do is ask. That gets more people in the door so they can make more sales. 
Every Penny I get from the Vendors goes into the rent of the venue and advertising. The more Vendors, the more advertising. 
That gets more attendees. Plus I work for free. And, Never underestimate the passion of the local clubs. they are the backbone 
of the show. They have been a lot of help just in the last 48 hours. 

Now you know my theory. It's sound and it works pretty good. 

Thanks for your support and advise. 

David Roberts


----------

